# Brought home my Tx Resuce Hedgie boys today!



## Melindakay (Oct 19, 2009)

I was honored to be picked to help with the hedgie train and get to bring home my boys today. Let me tell you how impressed I was with the Dallas SPCA. Their building is amazing. Huge, very clean and what I could see in the warhouse rooms very well organized and doing an awesome job knowing there was 26,000 animals brought in in a short time. 

HWS was doing an awesome job getting the hedgies checkout and ready to go to multiple places. The ladies before me were from Colorado and loading 50+ hedgies going back with them I picked up 18 and delivered to a few anxious homes waiting. I brought home 6 beautiful boys!! All are awesome pintos and very very friendly. Not one balls up or huffs. I'm still working on names...trying to come up with a good theme or something. Letting them settle and get used to their new home and will work on getting pictures of everyone


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!! :mrgreen: Wow, 6 boys, that's great and SO nice of you to rescue them and that they are so sweet and loving back to you! I hope all the days to come with your boys will be joyous and full of memories.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is wonderful to hear and such a great thing you have done, I can't wait to see pictures of them in their new comfortable home  They will have a great life now


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Six hedgie boys! How grand! Now they have a wonderful home and mommy!!!!!!!!


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i'm so jealous. i can't go get mine til next sunday. congrats!


----------



## Melindakay (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's three of my boys. I still have 3 in each cage for now since they are young and were together already.

They are sleeping










Look close and you can see eyes lol The flash woke him up










Squiggy sleeping










I'll get the other 3 later


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

They are beautiful! 
It's nice to see them in a nice, clean house with room to move around in. :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

God Bless you! :mrgreen: 
They sure did have alot of pintos.


----------



## Betsyc (Jan 22, 2010)

you could name them after the seven dwarves?


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

How precious!


----------



## Melindakay (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I was so blessed to get 6 beautiful boys and be able to help with the train.

I picked up 18 yesterday and all were pintos. A couple of them had smaller markings but most were heavily marked. I wonder where they got them all and where they were headed? Out of the 18 I picked up all where very sweet and handleable.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Its great to see them in a clean space with room and know that they are loved and well cared for. Great pics, very cute little guys


----------

